# Maestro iDataLink wiring help



## sentra17 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi, I have a Sony XAV-AX1000 and I wanted to add a Maestro iDataLink SW. I did have factory Nav and Bluetooth. Anyone wired this before? The Maestro website is not much help. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Llamakaze (Jan 3, 2021)

I recently installed a Sony XAV-AX7000 in my '18 Sentra using the Axxess ASWC-1. The directions for the Maestro are based off the 13-15 Sentra. The 16+ uses the CAN BUS for the steering wheel control signal and the wires are located on the 32-pin radio harness. For the 16+, there is no Bluetooth module as it's integrated into the radio, so, there's no need to bypass it. All of my steering wheel controls work except for the phone buttons. Also, you can't adjust the clock on the info display.


----------



## gamergirl311 (Jan 25, 2021)

Llamakaze said:


> I recently installed a Sony XAV-AX7000 in my '18 Sentra using the Axxess ASWC-1. The directions for the Maestro are based off the 13-15 Sentra. The 16+ uses the CAN BUS for the steering wheel control signal and the wires are located on the 32-pin radio harness. For the 16+, there is no Bluetooth module as it's integrated into the radio, so, there's no need to bypass it. All of my steering wheel controls work except for the phone buttons. Also, you can't adjust the clock on the info display.


I am currently working on this myself. 2016 with display but no navigation. Can you tell us which wires in the 32 pin they are? I've tried a few but didn't work. After I put my aftermarket stereo in, a change clock appeared in the mini display behind the steering wheel.


----------



## Llamakaze (Jan 3, 2021)

gamergirl311 said:


> I am currently working on this myself. 2016 with display but no navigation. Can you tell us which wires in the 32 pin they are? I've tried a few but didn't work. After I put my aftermarket stereo in, a change clock appeared in the mini display behind the steering wheel.


These are the directions I used for my '18 Sentra for the Axxess ASWC-1.


----------

